# Goat quotes!



## gracethegoatgirl

Hey, so in this game you take a famous quote or line from a movie, and replace one or two words with goat related ones! Such as, "kindness is a language which the goat can hear and the alfalfa can see" have fun!


Goat chick


----------



## margaret

Don’t cry because it’s over, smile because you have goats


----------



## milk and honey

Casa-Baaaaanca 
We'll always have goats.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nigies4ever

"Gretchen, you can't just ask people why their goats are white!" 

Two thumbs up to anyone who gets that reference


----------



## lara_hayes741

Work hard,dream goat


----------



## Bansil

THE BEST _GOATS_
are the ones we _pet_
WITH FRIENDS


----------



## TCOLVIN

"Frankly my Dear, I don't give a Goat"


----------



## margaret

^:lol: 
I like it


----------



## groovyoldlady

Put that goat back where it came from or so help me...!!!!! (Monsters Inc. I only watch super classy movies...)


----------



## Bansil

I don't measure a Goats success by how high he climbs, but how high he bounces when he falls out of tree

Patton and Bansil


----------



## GodsGarden

It started, well it started as one might expect. In the barn, not some nasty smelling barn full of dirty things and spiders. This was a goat barn.....


----------



## groovyoldlady

Bob Wallace: The Goats ate, and then we ate. The Goats slept, then we slept.

Phil Davis: Yeah, then the Goats woke up and nobody slept for forty-eight hours.


----------



## GodsGarden

I have just begun to milk!!


----------



## thegoatmama

groovyoldlady said:


> Put that goat back where it came from or so help me...!!!!! (Monsters Inc. I only watch super classy movies...)


:slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:
groovyoldlady, you are awesome!

Lemme try...

"If you suffer your goats to be ill-educated and their manner corrupted from infancy and then punish them for those crimes to which their first education disposed them...what else is to be concluded, Herd Sire, but that you first make goats and then punish them?"

Anyone know that?


----------



## groovyoldlady

thegoatmama said:


> :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor: :slapfloor:
> groovyoldlady, you are awesome!
> 
> Lemme try...
> 
> "If you suffer your goats to be ill-educated and their manner corrupted from infancy and then punish them for those crimes to which their first education disposed them...what else is to be concluded, Herd Sire, but that you first make goats and then punish them?"
> 
> Anyone know that?


Crime and Punishment?


----------



## groovyoldlady

nigies4ever said:


> "Gretchen, you can't just ask people why their goats are white!"
> 
> Two thumbs up to anyone who gets that reference


Journey to the Center of the Earth?


----------



## thegoatmama

groovyoldlady said:


> Crime and Punishment?


Ever After


----------



## GodsGarden

It was one small chest, and it still smells like buck.


----------



## margaret

Even the smallest goat can change the course of the future.


----------



## GodsGarden

To get a goat or not to get a goat, that is the question!

(Sorry, not a movie quote. ...but I just had to )


----------



## margaret

And the answer?...Yes lol.


----------



## top_goat

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> To get a goat or not to get a goat, that is the question!


"Bet'cha can't have just one!" (Old Lay's Potato Chips commercial)


----------



## Bansil

No free Goat shall ever be debarred the use of Horns


----------



## CountryBreeze

How bout one from Jaws?

"We're gonna need a bigger goat"


----------



## groovyoldlady

I'm siiiingin' with my goat, just siiiingin' with my goat!
What a glorious feeling; I'm happy again!


----------



## GodsGarden

"Doe a goat, a female goat. Ray, a drop of morning sun...."


----------



## SeventeenFarms

sorry, but I have to...a song, but best I can do right now

"row, row, row your goat, gently down the straw
merrily, merrily, merrily, merrily, goats are but a dream"


----------



## thegoatmama

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> To get a goat or not to get a goat, that is the question!
> (Sorry, not a movie quote. ...but I just had to )


:laugh: and so worth it



top_goat said:


> "Bet'cha can't have just one!" (Old Lay's Potato Chips commercial)


:lol::lol:


CountryBreeze said:


> How bout one from Jaws?
> 
> "We're gonna need a bigger goat"


:slapfloor:

"The goat did a Peter Pan right off of this dam, right here."


----------



## MoonShadow

Ok, Ill try!:greengrin:

"It is a truth universally acknowledged, that a single man in possession of a good barn, must be in want of a Goat."
And 
“You must allow me to tell you how ardently I admire and love Goats.:lol:


----------



## MoonShadow

My mom thought of this one and she said is absolutely must be said with a Italian accent Lol!!

"Tonight you sleep with the goaties"
-The Goat Father :lol:


----------



## top_goat

From Star Wars: 

"Let the goat win!"


----------



## top_goat

"If anyone wants me, I'll be in the goat barn...not to be disturbed."


----------



## GodsGarden

I love my goatys 
What a wonderful phrase 
Always have goatys 
Through out all your days

It's a problem free
Philosophy. ......

Always have goatys


----------



## MoonShadow

“You’ve got about as much charm as a dead goat.”


----------



## thegoatmama

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> I love my goatys
> What a wonderful phrase
> Always have goatys
> Through out all your days
> 
> It's a problem free
> Philosophy. ......
> 
> Always have goatys


::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Though, isn't it 'for the rest of your days'? or did you change that line too and I'm being a crazy OCD person? :lol:


----------



## GodsGarden

thegoatmama said:


> ::ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
> Though, isn't it 'for the rest of your days'? or did you change that line too and I'm being a crazy OCD person? :lol:


Lol, I think you are right. 5 stars for knowing the exact words of a lion king song :ROFL:


----------



## camooweal

"A goat, a goat. My kingdom for a goat".

camooweal


----------



## thegoatmama

GodsGardenLamanchaGoats said:


> Lol, I think you are right. 5 stars for knowing the exact words of a lion king song :ROFL:


Yeah...I never thought I'd get praised for that. :lol: Thanks for the stars!:stars:

"Dammit, Jim. I'm a doctor, not a goat!"


----------



## milk and honey

That's my favorite one yet!!! ...capt. Kirk


----------



## Bansil

"It snowed belly deep to a pygmy"

Bansil-snowmegedon 2016


----------



## MoonShadow

"Ever since I can remember I always wanted to be a goat. To me that was better then being president of the united states, to be a goat was to own the world"


----------



## Bansil

To be a goat...OR...not to be a goat...that...is the question


----------



## thegoatmama

"Look, Daddy, teacher says every time a bell rings, a goat gets into trouble." :lol:


----------

